# Shorter Stay costing More? Chat with a Diamond Rep



## timesharepro (Jul 25, 2019)

I recently listed my points for rent to be used at the Polo Towers, and the number of points required for a stay seems to wildly vary. Has anyone else had this issue?

The points chart for Polo Towers Villas shows a full week stay in high season should be 10,500 points. I was looking in September and a check in on Thursday September 12 is 11,550 points for the full week. Check in on Friday September 13 is 5,250 points for the full week.

The best part was paying cash. For September 13 - 20, a 1 bedroom in the Villas is $1,470. However, September 13 - 17 in the a 1 bedroom is $2,352. They are charging more for less nights? The response from the Diamond rep was "Our goal is to get you to maximize your stay that is why the points and amounts are different." 

Anyone else see this as really absurd and a big unethical? After being in the industry for so long I suppose it shouldn't surprise me.

Full chat transcript is below.



Diamond team member has joined the conversation.

Diamond Rep:

Thank you for contacting Diamond Resorts, Platinum Member services. My name is LaShanda Wilson. May I ask who I have the pleasure of chatting with today?

ME:

HI LaShanda, My name is ME

Diamond Rep:

I would like to advise you that this chat is being recorded for quality and training purposes. May I continue?

ME:

Yes, the last person I was chatting with decided to not respond after the first two messages

Diamond Rep:

My apologies

Diamond Rep:

Thank you so much and how may I help you stay vacationed today

ME:

I am trying to book the Polo Towers Villas for a bedroom September 12 - 16 and it is telling me that it is 8400 points, which is 80% of the number of points needed for a full week. That seems absurd. When I look for a 1 bedroom for 7 nights September 12 - 19, it shows 11,550 point necessary, however the points chart shows that a full week should only be 10,500 points. What is the deal?

ME:

Hello?

Diamond Rep:

I am not sure where the point chart appears that you are

using but the dates that you travel determines the point value

Friday & Saturday will makethe point value higher

Diamond Rep:

If you take the same 4 nights and do 9-13 it would be 4200 points

ME:

The points chart is on the diamondresorts.com website. So, 4 days from September 13 - 17 is 8,400 points, but 7 days

from September 13 - 20 is 5250 points. How does that make sense?

ME:

Actually September 13 - 17 is 8,400 when I look on the reservation system

Diamond Rep:

Week stays give you a discount becuse we would want you to stay longer

ME:

That is absolutely absurd

Diamond Rep:

Would you like to secure any of those dates at the Polo Towers or would you like to search or book any other reservations

ME:

I want the points to no surge when I am trying to book.

ME:

not surge

ME:

why would 4 days the next week be less points?




Diamond Rep:

If it is a week days as I gave the example that is not a busy time

Diamond Rep:

Where as the weekend would be

ME:

but why is it when I try to book a full week it shows 11,550 points when the points chart shows that 7 days should be

10,500 points?

Diamond Rep:

Points are subject to change depending on the time of the year or what may be going on during the time of travel

Diamond Rep:

If you look at Oct 11-18,2019 that week is 10,500

ME:

I understand that, but if the chart says a 1 bedroom during high season should be 10,500 points, shouldn't it be 10,500 points?

ME:

If I choose to pay cash for September 13-20, the price is

$1,470, but for September 13 - 17, it is $2,352. Does that not seem a little absurd to you? Charging more for less nights?

Diamond Rep:

Our goal is to get you to maximize your stay that is why the points and amounts are different

ME:

maximizing my stay would be not gouging me for staying a shorter amount of time.

ME:

Is there a number or email address for the complaints department?

Diamond Rep:

You can send a letter to 10600 W Charleston

Blvd,LV,Nevada 89135

ME:

Attention?

Diamond Rep:

Member Services

ME:

thanks Lashanda. Have a nice rest of your day

Diamond Rep:

Thank you for taking the time to chat with Diamond Resorts. We encourage you to Stay Vacationed. Have a great day!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 25, 2019)

check in on any day other than Fr-Sa-Su requires more points for a one week stay.  Weekend check-in for seven days is charged at a week rate.  Check-in mid-week for 7 days is charged as 2 weekend nights and 5 weekday nights, which is a higher total.

The rationale that has been given to me is that at many resorts the underlying deeded usages are for whole weeks, with weekend check-in days.  Since the inventory control system has to reconcile with deeds, when there is a weekend check-in day for a full week stay it's easier to maintain inventory balance and it minimizes the frequency of at which a room sits empty for one or two nights.

The practice of not giving the weekly rate for units non-weekend check-in days is designed to offset those inventory control impacts.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 25, 2019)

That whole chat was Orwellian


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike1moss (Aug 17, 2019)

As it is anytime you try to communicate with Diamond Resorts.


----------

